#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-21
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<tritium> Anyone else have an Atheros AR5212 that worked fine in dapper/edgy, but not at all in feisty?  That's the case for me on my ThinkPad T43p...
<Nailor> tritium: Have you checked launchpad for bugs?
<sacater> me buying laptop for anything under 100
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-22
<anmar> Hey guys. I have a lenovo core duo laptop running Feisty (uptodate) and resuming is killing my track pad. Where to start looking so I can collect enough info to log a bug?
<crimsun> start with a working install.
<crimsun> (one where resuming has a 'functional track pad')
<crimsun> preferably in feisty
<anmar> crimsun: hmm... I guess Feisty Herd 5 will have to be the place.
<anmar> crimsun: I did see something in the logs about a multiplexor
<anmar> i8042: failed to resume active mul
<anmar> tiplexor, mouse won't work.
<anmar> crimsun: I know it worked with Herd 5.  but is there a specific place I can try pin pointing the problem?
<crimsun> you need to use git-bisect.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<amayera> hi
<amayera> I have got a laptop for which since about 2 weeks a driver for the sdcardcreader exists. what do I have to do to get this one included in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> amayera: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelPatches
<amayera> crimsun: I see.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<AndrewB> Any1 about who could help me a sec?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-23
<feNNec_> bonjour ! parmi vous, y'en aurait pas un qui a un Dell 1210 ?
<feNNec_> Same in [en] : Hi ! Isn't there anybody who has a Dell 1210 ?
<cooltoad> hello world
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-24
<safehazing> hi there, i'm interested in contributing to ubuntu wiki by making a laptop testing report. I have an IBM X31 now there is already a page up on the X31 but it is about a year out of date is it ok to just go ahead and edit this page?
<crimsun> safehazing: yes, just note it clearly
<safehazing> thanks
<Edulix> hi!
<Pnquin007> Is here any owner of laptop Acer Aspire 3650?
<vimalg2> Does anyone here know about VIA-epia based laptops
<Pnquin007> vimalg2: Which laptops are VIA Epia based? I don't know anyone
<vimalg2> try googling for ECS G320.
<vimalg2> Its based on EPIA more or less
<vimalg2> Lots of clones of that one available for around $500
<vimalg2> It shares most of the EPIA issues with Linux.
<vimalg2> Kernel modules are OK.
<vimalg2> But the C3 Nehemiah processor has extra features like Hadware AES encryption+Pseudo-Random number generation that dont come with stock kernels
<vimalg2> Plus the display controller is a VIA CLE266
<vimalg2> Via released the source code only in Feb after over 3 years of pesering by viaarena.com Linux community
<Pnquin007> vimalg2 I'm in battle with Acer Aspire 3650. Sound works, but i can't set volume and microphone does't work. ATI200 chipset. Ugh
<vimalg2> Hows power management?
<vimalg2> Doe your laptop lid work correctly
<vimalg2> Pnquin007: Mine is erratic. Its all thanks to ACPI implementation
<Pnquin007> Power management does't work good too :-(
<vimalg2> Pnquin007: Thankfully  USB2/0 gives me close to 15Megabytes/sec transfer on 2.6.x kernels
<vimalg2> Via has some wierd cross-licensing with M$ that pervents them from giving USB2 drivers for download directly.
<Pnquin007> vimalg2, Sorry for my english it's not my natural language
<vimalg2> Pnquin007: I can hardly tell. Neither mine dude
<vimalg2> :D
<Pnquin007> vimalg2, But i think, Your laptop isn't real laptop, it's deskop replacement. How long is running time on battery?
<vimalg2> Pnquin007: EPIA is non-power intensive.. I get about an hour of regular use while on IRC
<vimalg2> Pnquin007: the cpu scales back to about 400Mhz though
<Pnquin007> Hmm, my processor doesn't scale speed, when i use battery. On MS Windows yes, but in Linux no :'(
<vimalg2> I havent tested battery-life on Linux yet. I send it into hibernate/standby, coz the blackouts here can last upto 5-6 hrs
<vimalg2> Pnquin007: Can you  get 2d+3d acceleration drivers from ATI for the x200?
<vimalg2> Pnquin007: My only resource is "openchrome" project. They have hacked and reverse-engineered 2d+3d drivers. Cant wait to try it out
<Pnquin007> vimalg2, I don't play games and don't need xgl... I'm developer. That means, that i didn't try ATI drivers. I use drivers from X.org only
<Pnquin007> they work properly
<vimalg2> Pnquin007: I don't need XGL/beryl or any of that fancy crap either, I just dont,like the way the windows leave a shadow when they get dragged across a desktop
<vimalg2> It can be very annoying
<Pnquin007> :-)
<vimalg2> lol
<Pnquin007> http://www.last.fm/orsm
<Pnquin007> Eee, sorry...
<vimalg2> Pnquin007: Plus , I'd like to try out Q3 and see if it can get better FPS than 10 on Linux. lol
<vimalg2> Just for kicks
<Pnquin007> vimalg2,  i know
<Pnquin007> I've only few games, but they need MS Windows or Winex ... Formula 1 Grand Prix and NHL 200x
<vimalg2> Pnquin007: My reflexes arent what they were at 15. So no point in deathmatching against 12yr olds. They can all pwn me :D
<Pnquin007> vimalg2, How RU old?
<Pnquin007> Me 33 Years
<vimalg2> Pnquin007: Someday in the future i'd like to see a REAL quality piece of work like warcraft 3 or Microsoft Flight simulator in an OpenGL version. Just dreaming
<vimalg2> Pnquin007: I'm 22 going on 32
<vimalg2> Pnquin007: Do you work only with OSS tools for development?
<Pnquin007> vimalg2, No
<Pnquin007> For my employer i'm using Borland Delphi and C#.NET
<Pnquin007> i'd like to use java, but firm policy is .NET
<vimalg2> Pnquin007: Have you tried Mono for C# on linux. They're supposedly compatible with DotNET v1.0
<Pnquin007> Where do You come from
<Pnquin007> But not compatible with .NET 2 and there are problems with WinForms
<vimalg2> Pnquin007: The southern tip of India
<vimalg2> Pnquin007: ah. I see. So its Pure win32 development then
<Pnquin007> vimalg2, Yes You're right. It's Only Win development only for my emplyeer
<vimalg2> gotta go
<vimalg2> bye room
<Pnquin007> I've problem with sound and ACPI o Acer Aspire 3650 (Intel Celeron, ATI200 chipset). Laptop sounds, but i can't setup volume, microphone is off. ACPI doesn't send informations to programs which a don't wanna run on battery and when i close display, laptop doesn't susspend.
<raffytaffy> hi
<kdavf> Is there support for sony vaio motion-eye camera?
<kdavf> I understand this isn't for "support" I just want a yes or no answer. thx
<kdavf> Ok. Well, er, thanks for the info... em... not.
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-25
<SuperTeece> hi all
<Fujitsu> Hi SuperTeece.
<SuperTeece> I see this is not a place for questions so I will head to #ubuntu and fight the crowd, lol
<Fujitsu> 'tis a formidable crowd that lurks there, yes.
<SuperTeece> Yeah can be heard to keep up with... running Fiesty yet?
<Fujitsu> For about 4.5 months, yes.
<SuperTeece> Ahh I just downloaded the newly advertised beta. I didn't feel comfortable with the super new one that has been out.
<SuperTeece> I will say this though, I just discovered fwcutter for the firts time... how long has it been around?
<Fujitsu> No idea.
<SuperTeece> It installed my bcm4318 like it is the oldest supported card in the linux world
<Fujitsu> Nice.
<crimsun> heh, my bcm4311 is craptastic
<SuperTeece> install troubles?
<crimsun> nope
<crimsun> I installed over the wired iface
<SuperTeece> I'm looking at modding mine to have external antennas, I can't find anywhere online that it has been done so I am pretty excited / scared
<SuperTeece> so if this channel is not for support... what goes on here?
<Fujitsu> Not so much these days :-/
<SuperTeece> ubuntu homepage crashed...
<crimsun> someone mentioned digg
<SuperTeece> lol
<SuperTeece> nah, the forums are still up
<SuperTeece> registered with freenode, not sure what that gets me... lol
<Ubugtu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): ubugtu will be taken offline and integrated with ubotu - epect some downtime
<awesomess3> Hi everyone!  Anyone know how to open a laptop correctly, for an HP Pavilion?
<crimsun> err, more precisely?
<crimsun> this DV6205US works fine (now) under Feisty
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-17
<zouzou> hi all
<zouzou> anybody has an HP tx1410us laptop? or heard of any problems with it?
<kexp903_> Hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-18
<pwnguin> can anyone explain how the hibernate / resume scripts work? ive been getting a constant 5 seconds on bootup caused by the resume script, and im not quite sure how to debug it
<pwnguin> ive already identified one minor bug in the script...
<Seamus> ... this is a small room
<Seamus> Anyone here testing a thinkpad t61p?  I've got one, was wondering if anyone needed some data for hardy.
<condor9> hello
<Seamus> Greetings.
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-19
<condor9> hello... question about ubuntu 7.10 on a thinkpad, can anyone help?
<Crys_> hello
<Crys_> I'm having trouble with the hotkeys and fn keys of my Asus Laptop on 7.10
<Crys_> dmi code is: ASUSTEK L5C 1.0
<Crys_> The hotkeys and functions keys are emitting ACPI events but I don't see keyboard events
<MagicFab> There are quite a number of bugs for different models in LP: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=asustek&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_n
<MagicFab> o_package=
<MagicFab> Is L5C the laptop model ?
<MagicFab> I see it is. Can't find anything specific to it, however looking at other asustek + keyboard bugs may hint you to  asolution
<Crys_> thx
<Crys_>  /etc/acpi/events/asus-volume-up says event=hotkey ATKD 00000030
<Crys_> however the acpid log says received event "hotkey HOTK 00000030 00000003"
<Crys_> aah :)
<Crys_> gotcha
<Crys_> my laptop emits HOTK instead of ATKD events
<Crys_> I'Ve replaced some strings, restared acpid and it works
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-20
<Crys_> hello again
<Crys_> Yesterday I successfully solved a problem with the hotkeys of my Asus laptop
<Crys_> Today I'm trying to solve the suspend problem. It's an Asus L5800C Laptop with an ATI FireGL card
<Crys_> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)
<Crys_> Everytime the laptops wakes up from suspend to RAM or suspend to disk it reboots. I suspect the graphics card
<Crys_> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_L5800C looks good except that neither the fglrx driver nor suspend works with my machine
<Crys_> hello
<Crys_> I'm still having issues with suspend on my laptop. Is anybody here to give me some hints? It works out of the box on my workstation and my old laptop
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-22
<TrioTorus> Hi, any reports on MacBook Pro running Hardy yet?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-23
<delta60> hello
<delta60> i have an acer 7720-6569 laptop In can not get the sound to work any one know how
<PocketIRC> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-03-16
<nayeri> Hi, is there anyone present?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-03-17
<majordamo> All: Does this thread cover netbooks and other mobile devices?
<majordamo> Anyone: ping
<majordamo> Please :)
<saelynh> ping
<woogens> saelynh: you mean 'pong'.
<saelynh> ya
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-03-18
<Whitor> Hi. I'm trying to get a pcmcia 2 port serial card working. Is anyone familiar with the setserial command?  (or the startech cb2s650 serial card?)
<Whitor> I've found its io ranges for the two ports ... I just don't know how to assign these to tty's
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-03-20
<ryantest> hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-03-21
<amitbk> Hello, I need some help controlling the fan on my laptop. Is this the right place to ask it? I run intrepid
<lampliter> having a problem with blacklisting a device on a laptop.  what worked with 8.04 doesn't work with 8.10.  is this the right place to ask?
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-03-22
<ajin> oh,my gosheeeee
<ajin> so many people
